

A Gentle Introduction into SDL 1.3 - keyist
http://immersedcode.org/2011/4/6/sdl13-intro/

======
tung
The main point here seems to be that you can make separate windows with SDL
1.3 and attach OpenGL contexts to them, versus SDL 1.2's approach of single-
window-single-OpenGL-context.

As far as OpenGL tutorials go, I recommend "An intro to modern OpenGL"
articles by Joe Groff [1]. It covers the things in OpenGL 2 that still exist
in OpenGL ES 2.

[1]: [http://duriansoftware.com/joe/An-intro-to-modern-
OpenGL.-Tab...](http://duriansoftware.com/joe/An-intro-to-modern-
OpenGL.-Table-of-Contents.html)

------
nathanb
There are a couple of problems I ran into in the tutorial (or in my ability to
follow the tutorial as a complete SDL/OGL newbie):

* GL_COLOR_BIT should be GL_COLOR_BUFFER_BIT. This may be a change which occurred between the version the author used and the version I pulled today.

* Doesn't really mention which OGL libraries are needed. Maybe cmake takes care of this. Since I used crusty ol' gmake, here's what my compiler invocation looked like:

gcc -std=c99 -Wall -L libs/sdl-1.3/local/lib -l SDL -l SDLmain -l GL -I
libs/sdl-1.3/local/include/SDL -I include -o sdlapp src/main.c

It took quite a bit of Googling to get that -l GL line.

Still, provided a couple of hours' entertainment this afternoon. Thanks!

------
unwind
SDL 1.3 is like the Duke Nukem Forever of portable game-friendly libraries, I
think.

Note: I mean this in a very friendly way, I have masses of respect for Sam
Lantinga and all the other people behind SDL. It just seems they've been
working on 1.3 for soo long.

~~~
wladimir
In contrary to DNF, though, SDL 1.3 has been usable for ages.

But indeed their versioning is a bit strange. There are not many projects
which stay at one major/minor version for so long.

